# Rainbow Light Counter Attack Elderberry Gummies



## Dawn (Dec 20, 2021)

*Rainbow Light Counter Attack Elderberry Gummies* ($17.99, rainbowlight.com)

Take two gummies a day to support your immune health without artificial preservatives, flavors, sweeteners or colors from artificial sources. These delicious chewable gummies are formulated with immune-supporting ingredients- Zinc and Vitamins C and D. Counter Attack™ gummies are vegetarian, gluten-free, and contain NO wheat, milk, tree nuts, peanuts, soy, eggs, fish or shellfish.


----------

